# LBF Crappie Fishing Seminar 3/27/08



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark your calendars! Thursday, March 27 at 7PM, I'll be at the Land Big Fish store giving a seminar on crappie fishing. I'll have fellow Microspoons Pro Staffer Nick Bachtel in tow, helping me out with demos, and helping everyone in their search for the slabs. We'll go over different techniques, baits, and patterns, then hang out to answer any questions you may have. We'll also have a Microspoons sample pack to get you, but you need to stop in at LBF and register at the front desk.

LBF's big Spring Open House is March 29 and 30, so stop in and check out their HUGE selection.

See you there!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl, any chance that you can get someone to record you this time? I'd like to come over to see you but i just cant afford the gas prices, on my fixed income. Gotta save the money for the Delaware trip.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear you man... Let me look into it...


----------

